# Possible Lump on my Doeling. Need Input



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I just recently bought two doelings from a CL CAE Johnes free herd. The doelings have not been tested as they were just weeks old when their herd was last tested. I do have the Neg. Test results. 

One doe seems to have some sort of lumpy mass on her right flank in the area, Its in the spot that hollows out in dairy goats if they don't have hay bellies. I haven't been able to determine it is actually INSIDE or out. I know its not on the skin's surface like an abcess, but shallow like an abcess working its way out. 

I just noticed it today and I will be keeping a close eye on it, but I know it wasn't there a few days ago. 

When I press on the same spot on my boys, I can feel an organ or maybe some intestine deeper down in the same spot, but this is deff. closer to the surface. 

Any thoughts what this may be? I am considering bringing her to the vet, but don't want to jump the gun. I hate paying $130 to be sent home and told that "it is an undetermined lump most likely harmless, but for another $300 we can run more tests." 

Side Note: She came with a parasite load, and coccidia which both issues have been addressed herd wide. Her feed is simply hay and just enough grain to practice on the milkstand. Minerals available, fresh water, UTD on shots........I'm stuck.


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

You might ought to post a picture, I have a hard lump on one of my boys neck. I thought it was from his collar rubbing him but its hard.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't know if a pic will do it justice. I'll try. It feels kind of like a hernia but she seems fine. I'll work on that pic.
Thanks


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

How does it feel ? Is it a hard mass, or does it give? Move around? Can you palpate it? Whats the size/shape? 

Its a shame that you have vets like that. Can you put a needle into it? If so what can you bring out of it?


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Well its the shape of a lima bean and it feels like scar tissue. It hasn't got any bigger and I am thinking more and more that I just never noticed it before the other day OR, she got it in a scuffle in the pen recently and its nothing to cause too much alarm.

I do think it is possibly a hernia. Thats what it feels like, it doesn't feel like an abcess lump or like a cyst <phew>. It really just feels like she has some weird BUMP where her muscle should be smooth. She is in no pain, she is eating/drinking and everything is 100% normal except that silly bump.

Ever hear of goatie hernia's? Do you think thats possible? 
She was beat up for a few days when she was first integrated into the pen of Alpines. My friend said I was "putting a bunny in a pen full of raptors". :roll:

I don't know, I guess I am going to wait and see if anything changes. I don't think she's sick or suffering.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

I would just watch it a few days and see if it goes away or gets bigger, if she is normal in everything else I would be inclined to just watch it and see if it clears up.


----------

